# Auto Trail Many Thanks



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Thought I would publicly thank Auto Trails Service staff. 

I have just picked the Motorhome up after 2 weeks at Auto Trails factory having a few items corrected under the third years insurance backed warranty.

All items rectified to a very good standard and van inspected for delamination, non found.

So many thanks in the first instance to Paul Bolton, then Mark Atkinson and his Supervisor for carry out the works.

Cost to me £000.00  

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

That's good to hear
Hope it wasn't after months of grief getting someone to agree to fixing the problem in the first place


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Could I be cheeky and ask what the problems were? There's one of the 2011 ones which catches my eye  

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice to see a letter of praise. It is so easy to criticise.

Mind you if Carlsburg made motorhomes ......


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Broom, glad to hear that your problems have been satisfactorily resolved.

I have had a similar experience with Auto-Trail and Mark Atkinson is to be commended for his department's willingness to provide an excellent service.


----------

